# لماذا يختار طبيب الأسنان آلات حفر نوع Lares Research



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة .

الأخوة المهندسين الذي يعملون في مجال الأسنان نظرا للرواج الكبير الذي ينتشر في المؤسسات والمراكز

والعيادات لطب الاسنان لهذه الالات في حفر الاسنان العالمية .

اقدم لكم عرض شامل لما تتميز بها هذه المعدات من تصميم ومواصفات وطبعا انا على استعداد تام 

الاجابة على كل المشاكل والمعوقات التي تصادفونها في مجال الصيانة والتصليح والادامة .

ارجوا ان تكون الاسئلة محددة في هذا المجال فقط ليكون مرجع ثابت للباحثين .

تمنياتي لكم التوفيق .



البغدادي :d


----------



## s_alarby (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا موضوع جيد


----------



## moha_mar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر
انا عايز اعرف الأسم التجاري او العلمي لقطع الغيار الخاصة بأي جهاز اسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية طيبة.

اتصل بالشركة المصنعة لجهاز الاسنان واطلب منهم ارسال الكتلوك لموديل الجهاز او اسعار لمواد قطع الغيار .

حيث سوف تجد لكل قطع غيار رقم محدد . 

ثم اطلب الارقام المحددة من الشركة ذاتها.

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## م_رشاد (5 أكتوبر 2011)

افضل انواع قبضات الاسنان هيا من نوع kavo المانيا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

م_رشاد قال:


> افضل انواع قبضات الاسنان هيا من نوع kavo المانيا



تحية طيبة .
كلامك صحيح لكنها باهضة الثمن .

وحين يلتحق بها الضرر تكون مكلفة جدا .

ولذلك لا يفضلها الاطباء حيث بالامكان اقتناء 5 قطع بنفس الكفاءة تقريبا .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------

